# It's the same time! Every time!



## Greg_Reez (Jan 5, 2009)

For some reason - and this has been happening for awhile now - whenever I look at any clock randomly during the day, it always says 11:11. AM or PM... it doesn't matter. (yes its plugged in  )

I finally started to acknowledge the frequency of this occurrence.

What does this mean? Out of desperation I did a search, and a few results came up saying that I'm the Chosen One, but I'd prefer to be the Golden Child.

What do I do?


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 5, 2009)

You don't mention what Mac you are using, but this anomoly (sp?) usually means that the internal PRAM battery is dead and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Greg_Reez (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL

This is NOT a technical issue! This is about life's weirdness... has anyone else ever felt like they look at the time (any clock) and it says the same exact time everyday? (yes all of my clocks have batteries and aren't broken) Do you have deja vu often or anything? Do you look at the clock and the time displays some weird pattern of numbers or anything?

See, I just looked at my digital alarm clock and it says something weird again: 12:12....

Am I the chosen one?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, you ARE supposed to MANUALLY set the time on those, unless you can somehow manage to sync them to a time server.  ::ha::

Or actually, since you're seeing the same numbers in the hours and minutes, could it be double-vision?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 5, 2009)

Perhaps, kind sir, you are drunk and thereby have what is referred to as "beer goggles."  You see, images can appear in double -- perhaps even with a heavenly softness and/or "glow" to them.  Your immediate gravity may alter and shift unexpectedly, causing you to have to use your quick wits, brevity and sense of balance to remain upright.  You may feel more attracted to the clock, even if it's not that super-looking to begin with.

It's a wonder you haven't succumb to time travel, yet... seeing such strange, alien times as "11:11 11:11" or "12:12 12:12," for these surely indicate a fortune of enlightenment and trancendentationalism.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 5, 2009)

This happens quite a lot in my family. We acknowledge several possibilities:

1. It's coincidence. Deal with it.
2. It only seems like it happens a lot because we only take note of it when it happens, not when it doesn't. (Like when people complain that they "always" lose with good hands in poker.)
3. We make ourselves look at the clock (or street address, or any set of numbers) when it has a particular number because we subconsciously noticed it already and were drawn to it.
4. We're supposed to go with Commander Riker's idea of decompressing the shuttle bay instead of using the tractor beam.


----------



## ora (Jan 5, 2009)

Obviously option 4. Which means you are a much loved android rather than the chosen one!

I watched that ep just the other day.


----------



## fryke (Jan 5, 2009)

Commander Riker, oh how I'm glad that his time on the Star Trek franchise is over. He had good times, of course, I can acknowledge that, but over the seasons of TNG, I grew weary of him.
I'm looking forward to the next movie, though, and I hope we'll see some new series in 2010 or 2011. But please: Place it _after_ the time of the last few TNG movies. Let's move _outside_ this galaxy. (Or let someone arrive from outside.)

About the 11:11 anomaly. Happens to me all the time. But it's 01:59 here. When I should be asleep for an hour or two...


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 5, 2009)

It means you wish to have a long and meaningful relationship with a goat.

Congratulations!

--J.D.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 5, 2009)

Just listen it the 11:11 song by The All-American Rejects, it'll come in handy....


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 6, 2009)

Er... try this.


----------

